# Bought new hatching eggs today



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

I purchased some new hatching eggs today. I figured I might as well, this is what is in the mix: a mixture of Black Australorp/Cuckoo Maran cross,Silver Laced Wyandotte/Golden Laced Wyandotte cross,Columbian Wyandotte/Golden Laced Wyandotte cross and Pure Speckled Sussex. You will receive 12 eggs total.

Then I decided to bid on another mix, I sure hope I get it, it has games in it, as well as turkens so I can't wait. I am so very bad. Hubby may kill me if I keep going at this rate.

I like the Sussex though they have tiny little eyes. And are a very pretty bird. And then I would love to add to my Wyandotte that I have so this will work for me.


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

Sounds like a beautiful flock to be had! Good Luck with the hatching


----------

